# cannot start xen domU after system update

## danky

I updated my system last night (6-30-2012) that is running gentoo-sources 3.3.8 with xen enabled.  The system has been running fine for about 2 weeks with this new kernel.  Last night I did an update which updated the following packages:

```
1341108533:  *** emerge --quiet --ask --update --verbose --newuse --with-bdeps=y --deep @world

1341108553:  >>> emerge (1 of 12) sys-devel/m4-1.4.16 to /

1341108553:  === (1 of 12) Cleaning (sys-devel/m4-1.4.16::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.16.ebuild)

1341108554:  === (1 of 12) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/m4-1.4.16::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.16.ebuild)

1341108624:  === (1 of 12) Merging (sys-devel/m4-1.4.16::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.16.ebuild)

1341108625:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/m4:0

1341108625:  === Unmerging... (sys-devel/m4-1.4.15)

1341108626:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/m4-1.4.15

1341108627:  === (1 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/m4-1.4.16::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.16.ebuild)

1341108627:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 12) sys-devel/m4-1.4.16 to /

1341108627:  >>> emerge (2 of 12) media-libs/libmatroska-1.3.0 to /

1341108627:  === (2 of 12) Cleaning (media-libs/libmatroska-1.3.0::/usr/portage/media-libs/libmatroska/libmatroska-1.3.0.ebuild)

1341108627:  === (2 of 12) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libmatroska-1.3.0::/usr/portage/media-libs/libmatroska/libmatroska-1.3.0.ebuild)

1341108647:  === (2 of 12) Merging (media-libs/libmatroska-1.3.0::/usr/portage/media-libs/libmatroska/libmatroska-1.3.0.ebuild)

1341108648:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libmatroska:0

1341108648:  === Unmerging... (media-libs/libmatroska-1.2.0)

1341108649:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libmatroska-1.2.0

1341108650:  === (2 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libmatroska-1.3.0::/usr/portage/media-libs/libmatroska/libmatroska-1.3.0.ebuild)

1341108650:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 12) media-libs/libmatroska-1.3.0 to /

1341108650:  >>> emerge (3 of 12) media-libs/libao-1.1.0-r1 to /

1341108650:  === (3 of 12) Cleaning (media-libs/libao-1.1.0-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libao/libao-1.1.0-r1.ebuild)

1341108650:  === (3 of 12) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libao-1.1.0-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libao/libao-1.1.0-r1.ebuild)

1341108674:  === (3 of 12) Merging (media-libs/libao-1.1.0-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libao/libao-1.1.0-r1.ebuild)

1341108675:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libao:0

1341108675:  === Unmerging... (media-libs/libao-1.0.0-r1)

1341108676:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libao-1.0.0-r1

1341108677:  === (3 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libao-1.1.0-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libao/libao-1.1.0-r1.ebuild)

1341108677:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 12) media-libs/libao-1.1.0-r1 to /

1341108677:  >>> emerge (4 of 12) x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.13 to /

1341108677:  === (4 of 12) Cleaning (x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.13::/usr/portage/x11-misc/x11vnc/x11vnc-0.9.13.ebuild)

1341108677:  === (4 of 12) Compiling/Merging (x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.13::/usr/portage/x11-misc/x11vnc/x11vnc-0.9.13.ebuild)

1341108766:  === (4 of 12) Merging (x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.13::/usr/portage/x11-misc/x11vnc/x11vnc-0.9.13.ebuild)

1341108767:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-misc/x11vnc:0

1341108767:  === Unmerging... (x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.9)

1341108768:  >>> unmerge success: x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.9

1341108769:  === (4 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.13::/usr/portage/x11-misc/x11vnc/x11vnc-0.9.13.ebuild)

1341108769:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 12) x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.13 to /

1341108769:  >>> emerge (5 of 12) app-text/wgetpaste-2.20-r1 to /

1341108769:  === (5 of 12) Cleaning (app-text/wgetpaste-2.20-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/wgetpaste/wgetpaste-2.20-r1.ebuild)

1341108769:  === (5 of 12) Compiling/Merging (app-text/wgetpaste-2.20-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/wgetpaste/wgetpaste-2.20-r1.ebuild)

1341108772:  === (5 of 12) Merging (app-text/wgetpaste-2.20-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/wgetpaste/wgetpaste-2.20-r1.ebuild)

1341108774:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/wgetpaste:0

1341108774:  === Unmerging... (app-text/wgetpaste-2.19)

1341108775:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/wgetpaste-2.19

1341108776:  === (5 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/wgetpaste-2.20-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/wgetpaste/wgetpaste-2.20-r1.ebuild)

1341108776:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 12) app-text/wgetpaste-2.20-r1 to /

1341108776:  >>> emerge (6 of 12) x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1 to /

1341108776:  === (6 of 12) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-script/qt-script-4.8.1.ebuild)

1341108781:  === (6 of 12) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-script/qt-script-4.8.1.ebuild)

1341109073:  === (6 of 12) Merging (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-script/qt-script-4.8.1.ebuild)

1341109074:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-script:4

1341109074:  === Unmerging... (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1)

1341109076:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1

1341109077:  === (6 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-script/qt-script-4.8.1.ebuild)

1341109077:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 12) x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1 to /

1341109077:  >>> emerge (7 of 12) sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.4 to /

1341109077:  === (7 of 12) Cleaning (sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.4::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-3.4.ebuild)

1341109077:  === (7 of 12) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.4::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-3.4.ebuild)

1341109104:  === (7 of 12) Merging (sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.4::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-3.4.ebuild)

1341109105:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-kernel/linux-headers:0

1341109105:  === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1)

1341109107:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1

1341109108:  === (7 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.4::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-3.4.ebuild)

1341109108:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 12) sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.4 to /

1341109108:  >>> emerge (8 of 12) perl-core/Encode-2.430.0 to /

1341109108:  === (8 of 12) Cleaning (perl-core/Encode-2.430.0::/usr/portage/perl-core/Encode/Encode-2.430.0.ebuild)

1341109108:  === (8 of 12) Compiling/Merging (perl-core/Encode-2.430.0::/usr/portage/perl-core/Encode/Encode-2.430.0.ebuild)

1341109155:  === (8 of 12) Merging (perl-core/Encode-2.430.0::/usr/portage/perl-core/Encode/Encode-2.430.0.ebuild)

1341109157:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: perl-core/Encode:0

1341109157:  === Unmerging... (perl-core/Encode-2.40-r1)

1341109158:  >>> unmerge success: perl-core/Encode-2.40-r1

1341109160:  === (8 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (perl-core/Encode-2.430.0::/usr/portage/perl-core/Encode/Encode-2.430.0.ebuild)

1341109160:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 12) perl-core/Encode-2.430.0 to /

1341109160:  >>> emerge (9 of 12) virtual/perl-Encode-2.430.0 to /

1341109160:  === (9 of 12) Cleaning (virtual/perl-Encode-2.430.0::/usr/portage/virtual/perl-Encode/perl-Encode-2.430.0.ebuild)

1341109160:  === (9 of 12) Compiling/Merging (virtual/perl-Encode-2.430.0::/usr/portage/virtual/perl-Encode/perl-Encode-2.430.0.ebuild)

1341109163:  === (9 of 12) Merging (virtual/perl-Encode-2.430.0::/usr/portage/virtual/perl-Encode/perl-Encode-2.430.0.ebuild)

1341109163:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/perl-Encode:0

1341109163:  === Unmerging... (virtual/perl-Encode-2.40)

1341109164:  >>> unmerge success: virtual/perl-Encode-2.40

1341109165:  === (9 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/perl-Encode-2.430.0::/usr/portage/virtual/perl-Encode/perl-Encode-2.430.0.ebuild)

1341109165:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 12) virtual/perl-Encode-2.430.0 to /

1341109165:  >>> emerge (10 of 12) dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2 to /

1341109166:  === (10 of 12) Cleaning (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2.ebuild)

1341109166:  === (10 of 12) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2.ebuild)

1341109248:  === (10 of 12) Merging (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2.ebuild)

1341109250:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libgcrypt:0

1341109250:  === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6)

1341109251:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6

1341109252:  === (10 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2.ebuild)

1341109252:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 12) dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2 to /

1341109252:  >>> emerge (11 of 12) app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r5 to /

1341109252:  === (11 of 12) Cleaning (app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r5::/usr/portage/app-misc/screen/screen-4.0.3-r5.ebuild)

1341109252:  === (11 of 12) Compiling/Merging (app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r5::/usr/portage/app-misc/screen/screen-4.0.3-r5.ebuild)

1341109286:  === (11 of 12) Merging (app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r5::/usr/portage/app-misc/screen/screen-4.0.3-r5.ebuild)

1341109288:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-misc/screen:0

1341109288:  === Unmerging... (app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r4)

1341109289:  >>> unmerge success: app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r4

1341109290:  === (11 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r5::/usr/portage/app-misc/screen/screen-4.0.3-r5.ebuild)

1341109290:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 12) app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r5 to /

1341109290:  >>> emerge (12 of 12) dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19 to /

1341109290:  === (12 of 12) Cleaning (dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libatasmart/libatasmart-0.19.ebuild)

1341109290:  === (12 of 12) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libatasmart/libatasmart-0.19.ebuild)

1341109311:  === (12 of 12) Merging (dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libatasmart/libatasmart-0.19.ebuild)

1341109312:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libatasmart:0

1341109312:  === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libatasmart-0.18)

1341109313:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libatasmart-0.18

1341109314:  === (12 of 12) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libatasmart/libatasmart-0.19.ebuild)

1341109314:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 12) dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19 to /

1341109314:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1341109315:  *** exiting successfully.

1341109324:  *** terminating.

1341109338: Started emerge on: Jun 30, 2012 22:22:18

1341109338:  *** emerge --ask --verbose --depclean

1341109338:  >>> depclean

1341109353:  *** exiting successfully.

1341109353:  *** terminating.

1341109886: Started emerge on: Jun 30, 2012 22:31:26

1341109886:  *** emerge --oneshot --complete-graph media-video/vlc:0

1341109894:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/vlc-2.0.1 to /

1341109894:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (media-video/vlc-2.0.1::/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-2.0.1.ebuild)

1341109894:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (media-video/vlc-2.0.1::/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-2.0.1.ebuild)

1341110676:  === (1 of 1) Merging (media-video/vlc-2.0.1::/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-2.0.1.ebuild)

1341110679:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-video/vlc:0

1341110679:  === Unmerging... (media-video/vlc-2.0.1)

1341110680:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/vlc-2.0.1

1341110682:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (media-video/vlc-2.0.1::/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-2.0.1.ebuild)

1341110682:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) media-video/vlc-2.0.1 to /

1341110682:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1341110683:  *** exiting successfully.

1341110683:  *** terminating.
```

I performed an etc-update (nothing updated), emerge -av --depclean (nothing removed), eclean disfiles && glsa-check -f affected (nothing cleaned, and nothing in need of fixing) , lafilefixer --justfixit (all good), and revdep-rebuild (vlc only package rebuilt).  After rebooting the system I was no longer able to start any of my domU virtual machines.  Before the update all domU's started perfectly fine.

This is the error I get when starting a domU:

```
 xm create -c gentoo-base 

Using config file "./gentoo-base".

Error: Device 51712 (vbd) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.

```

My grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.3.8-gentoo (XEN)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz dom0_mem=1024M,max:1024M loglvl=all guest_loglvl=all

module /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

module /boot/initramfs-3.3.8-gentoo.img

title Gentoo Linux 3.3.8-gentoo (NON-XEN)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-3.3.8-gentoo.img

title Gentoo Linux 3.2.12-gentoo (XEN)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz dom0_mem=1024M,max:1024M loglvl=all guest_loglvl=all

module /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

module /boot/initramfs-3.2.12-gentoo.img

title Gentoo Linux 3.2.12-gentoo (NON-XEN)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-3.2.12-gentoo.img

```

Yes I have tried rolling back the kernel to 3.2.12 and the issue persists.  I have also tried upgrading the kernel to 3.4.4 and the issue remains.

contents of /var/log/xen/xend.log

```

[2012-07-01 09:08:53 3837] INFO (SrvDaemon:332) Xend Daemon started

[2012-07-01 09:08:53 3837] INFO (SrvDaemon:336) Xend changeset: unavailable.

[2012-07-01 09:08:53 3837] DEBUG (tcp:96) Listening on :8002

[2012-07-01 09:08:53 3837] INFO (XendNetwork:114) Not recreating missing unmanaged network wlan0

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] DEBUG (XendNode:332) pscsi record count: 12

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] DEBUG (XendCPUPool:747) recreate_active_pools

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:151) XendDomainInfo.recreate({'max_vcpu_id': 1, 'cpu_time': 15397576341L, 'ssidref': 0, 'hvm': 0, 'shutdown_reason': 255, 'dying': 0, 'online_vcpus': 2, 'domid': 0, 'paused': 0, 'crashed': 0, 'running': 1, 'maxmem_kb': 17179869180L, 'shutdown': 0, 'mem_kb': 1048192L, 'blocked': 0, 'handle': [0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0], 'cpupool': 0, 'name': 'Domain-0'})

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] INFO (XendDomainInfo:169) Recreating domain 0, UUID 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000. at /local/domain/0

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:3420) Storing VM details: {'on_xend_stop': 'ignore', 'pool_name': 'Pool-0', 'shadow_memory': '0', 'uuid': '00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000', 'on_reboot': 'restart', 'image': "(linux (kernel '') (superpages 0) (nomigrate 0) (tsc_mode 0))", 'on_poweroff': 'destroy', 'bootloader_args': '', 'on_xend_start': 'ignore', 'on_crash': 'restart', 'xend/restart_count': '0', 'vcpus': '2', 'vcpu_avail': '3', 'bootloader': '', 'name': 'Domain-0'}

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1794) Storing domain details: {'description': '', 'console/limit': '1048576', 'memory/target': '1048192', 'vm': '/vm/00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000-30', 'domid': '0', 'cpu/0/availability': 'online', 'cpu/1/availability': 'online', 'control/platform-feature-multiprocessor-suspend': '1', 'console/type': 'xenconsoled', 'name': 'Domain-0'}

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] DEBUG (XendDomain:476) Adding Domain: 0

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] DEBUG (XendDomain:410) number of vcpus to use is 0

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1881) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: VBD.set_device not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: VBD.set_type not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: session.get_all_records not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: event.get_record not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: event.get_all not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: VIF.set_device not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: VIF.set_MAC not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: VIF.set_MTU not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] WARNING (XendAPI:708) API call: debug.get_all not found

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] INFO (XMLRPCServer:161) Opening Unix domain socket XML-RPC server on /var/run/xend/xen-api.sock; authentication has been disabled for this server.

[2012-07-01 09:08:54 3837] INFO (XMLRPCServer:161) Opening Unix domain socket XML-RPC server on /var/run/xend/xmlrpc.sock.
```

As you can see by the WARNINGS there are some API calls that are not working.

emerge -pv xen xen-tools 

```
emerge -pv xen xen-tools

     

    These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

     

    Calculating dependencies... done!

    [ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.1-r6  USE="api hvm qemu screen xend -custom-cflags -debug -doc -flask -pygrub" 0 kB

    [ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/xen-4.1.1-r2  USE="-custom-cflags -debug -flask -pae -xsm" 0 kB

     

    Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I have tried rolling back the kernel, I have also tried rolling back a few of the updated packages (m4, linux-headers, libatasmart) but no luck.  I am really at a loss on what could have broke my domU's since the updates that were pulled in last night really had nothing to do with xen.

One of my domU config scripts (they are all basically the same)

```

# general

name    = "gentoo-base";

memory  = 256;

# booting

kernel  = "/boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo";

# virtual harddisk

disk = [ "phy:vg/xen-gentoo-base,xvda,w" ];

root = "/dev/xvda ro";

# virtual network

vif = [ '' ];

# If you can't see anything from init in your "xm console" command try uncommenting this line.

extra = 'xencons=tty'

```

My virtual machines are using LVM volumes for storage.  I can chroot into the LVM volumes fine to access the system files for each VM.  All virtual machines are gentoo domU's, except one windows XP machine that is using HVM loader.

Any help is appreciated to get my servers back online!Last edited by danky on Sun Jul 01, 2012 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danky

xm dmesg output

```
__  __            _  _    _   _ 

 \ \/ /___ _ __   | || |  / | / |

  \  // _ \ '_ \  | || |_ | | | |

  /  \  __/ | | | |__   _|| |_| |

 /_/\_\___|_| |_|    |_|(_)_(_)_|

                                 

(XEN) Xen version 4.1.1 (@purpletoad) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r2 p1.4, pie-0.4.7) ) Sun Jul  1 09:34:08 EDT 2012

(XEN) Latest ChangeSet: unavailable

(XEN) Bootloader: GNU GRUB 0.97

(XEN) Command line: dom0_mem=1024M,max:1024M loglvl=all guest_loglvl=all

(XEN) Video information:

(XEN)  VGA is text mode 80x25, font 8x16

(XEN)  VBE/DDC methods: none; EDID transfer time: 0 seconds

(XEN)  EDID info not retrieved because no DDC retrieval method detected

(XEN) Disc information:

(XEN)  Found 2 MBR signatures

(XEN)  Found 2 EDD information structures

(XEN) Xen-e820 RAM map:

(XEN)  0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

(XEN)  000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000000e1000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000000100000 - 00000000bffa0000 (usable)

(XEN)  00000000bffa0000 - 00000000bffaf000 (ACPI data)

(XEN)  00000000bffaf000 - 00000000bffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  00000000bffe0000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

(XEN) ACPI: RSDP 000F9500, 0024 (r2 ACPIAM)

(XEN) ACPI: XSDT BFFA0100, 0084 (r1 _ASUS_ Notebook 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: FACP BFFA0290, 00F4 (r3 042109 FACP1057 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: DSDT BFFA0690, B845 (r1  G50V0 G50V0100      100 INTL 20051117)

(XEN) ACPI: FACS BFFAF000, 0040

(XEN) ACPI: APIC BFFA0390, 006C (r1 042109 APIC1057 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: MCFG BFFA0440, 003C (r1 042109 OEMMCFG  20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: SLIC BFFA0480, 0176 (r1 _ASUS_ Notebook 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: ECDT BFFA0630, 0054 (r1 042109 OEMECDT  20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: DBGP BFFA0400, 0034 (r1 042109 DBGP1057 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: BOOT BFFA0600, 0028 (r1 042109 BOOT1057 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: OEMB BFFAF040, 0071 (r1 042109 OEMB1057 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: HPET BFFABEE0, 0038 (r1 042109 OEMHPET  20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: DMAR BFFAF0C0, 0108 (r1 042109 DMAR1057 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: ATKG BFFAF3D0, 8024 (r1 042109  OEMATKG 20090421 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT BFFB7F20, 04F0 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20051117)

(XEN) System RAM: 4095MB (4193528kB)

(XEN) No NUMA configuration found

(XEN) Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

(XEN) Domain heap initialised

(XEN) found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

(XEN) DMI 2.5 present.

(XEN) Using APIC driver default

(XEN) ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

(XEN) ACPI: ACPI SLEEP INFO: pm1x_cnt[804,0], pm1x_evt[800,0]

(XEN) ACPI:                  wakeup_vec[bffaf00c], vec_size[20]

(XEN) ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

(XEN) Processor #0 7:7 APIC version 20

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

(XEN) Processor #1 7:7 APIC version 20

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

(XEN) ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

(XEN) ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

(XEN) IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

(XEN) ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

(XEN) ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

(XEN) Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

(XEN) ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a301 base: 0xfed00000

(XEN) PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

(XEN) PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

(XEN) Table is not found!

(XEN) Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

(XEN) IRQ limits: 24 GSI, 376 MSI/MSI-X

(XEN) Using scheduler: SMP Credit Scheduler (credit)

(XEN) Detected 2527.101 MHz processor.

(XEN) Initing memory sharing.

(XEN) mce_intel.c:1162: MCA Capability: BCAST 1 SER 0 CMCI 0 firstbank 1 extended MCE MSR 0

(XEN) Intel machine check reporting enabled

(XEN) [VT-D]quirks.c:261: DMAR: Forcing write-buffer flush

(XEN) Intel VT-d Snoop Control not enabled.

(XEN) Intel VT-d Dom0 DMA Passthrough not enabled.

(XEN) Intel VT-d Queued Invalidation not enabled.

(XEN) Intel VT-d Interrupt Remapping not enabled.

(XEN) Intel VT-d Shared EPT tables not enabled.

(XEN) I/O virtualisation enabled

(XEN)  - Dom0 mode: Relaxed

(XEN) ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

(XEN)  -> Using new ACK method

(XEN) ..TIMER: vector=0xF0 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

(XEN) Platform timer is 14.318MHz HPET

(XEN) Allocated console ring of 16 KiB.

(XEN) VMX: Supported advanced features:

(XEN)  - APIC MMIO access virtualisation

(XEN)  - APIC TPR shadow

(XEN)  - Virtual NMI

(XEN)  - MSR direct-access bitmap

(XEN) HVM: ASIDs disabled.

(XEN) HVM: VMX enabled

(XEN) Brought up 2 CPUs

(XEN) HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for broadcast

(XEN) ACPI sleep modes: S3

(XEN) mcheck_poll: Machine check polling timer started.

(XEN) *** LOADING DOMAIN 0 ***

(XEN)  Xen  kernel: 64-bit, lsb, compat32

(XEN)  Dom0 kernel: 64-bit, PAE, lsb, paddr 0x1000000 -> 0x1e3c000

(XEN) PHYSICAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Dom0 alloc.:   0000000134000000->0000000138000000 (242498 pages to be allocated)

(XEN)  Init. ramdisk: 000000013f342000->000000013ffffc00

(XEN) VIRTUAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Loaded kernel: ffffffff81000000->ffffffff81e3c000

(XEN)  Init. ramdisk: ffffffff81e3c000->ffffffff82af9c00

(XEN)  Phys-Mach map: ffffffff82afa000->ffffffff82cfa000

(XEN)  Start info:    ffffffff82cfa000->ffffffff82cfa4b4

(XEN)  Page tables:   ffffffff82cfb000->ffffffff82d16000

(XEN)  Boot stack:    ffffffff82d16000->ffffffff82d17000

(XEN)  TOTAL:         ffffffff80000000->ffffffff83000000

(XEN)  ENTRY ADDRESS: ffffffff818a7200

(XEN) Dom0 has maximum 2 VCPUs

(XEN) Scrubbing Free RAM: ..............................done.

(XEN) Xen trace buffers: disabled

(XEN) Std. Loglevel: All

(XEN) Guest Loglevel: All

(XEN) Xen is relinquishing VGA console.

(XEN) *** Serial input -> DOM0 (type 'CTRL-a' three times to switch input to Xen)

(XEN) Freed 216kB init memory.

(XEN) PCI add device 00:00.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:01.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1a.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1a.1

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1a.2

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1a.7

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1b.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1c.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1c.1

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1c.2

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1c.5

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1d.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1d.1

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1d.2

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1d.7

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1e.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1f.0

(XEN) PCI add device 00:1f.2

(XEN) PCI add device 01:00.0

(XEN) PCI add device 03:00.0

(XEN) PCI add device 06:00.0

(XEN) PCI add device 07:01.0

(XEN) PCI add device 07:01.1

(XEN) PCI add device 07:01.2

(XEN) PCI add device 07:01.3

(XEN) physdev.c:155: dom0: wrong map_pirq type 3
```

----------

## danky

Kernel config for XEN stuff

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep XEN

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_DOM0=y

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

CONFIG_XEN_PVHVM=y

CONFIG_XEN_MAX_DOMAIN_MEMORY=500

CONFIG_XEN_SAVE_RESTORE=y

# CONFIG_XEN_DEBUG_FS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_HVC_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEV_EVTCHN=y

CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XENFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_XENFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_SYS_HYPERVISOR=y

CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_GNTDEV=m

CONFIG_XEN_GRANT_DEV_ALLOC=m

CONFIG_SWIOTLB_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND=m

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y

```

----------

## danky

I just ran 

```
emerge -eq system && emerge -eq world
```

and it did not fix my issue. 

I also did a

```
make mrproper
```

in my kernel source directory then 

```
make -j3 && make menu_config
```

to reinstall a clean kernel. No luck!

Lastly I did

```
emerge -av -C xen xen-tools

emerge -av --depclean

```

Then used locate to find all of the xen related files on my machine and manually deleted them.  I rebooted the machine into a standard kernel then reinstalled xen and xen-tools and all of their dependencies.  

The issue still persists!

This is boggling my mind... I basically just rebuilt my entire system and installed xen from scratch and I still cannot get my VM's to boot.

Still getting the dreaded:

```
Error: Device 51712 (vbd) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.
```

----------

## 2bbionic

Hi dandy,

same problem here.

Im running a 64bit Core2Dua,Adaptec SATA RAID Controller; mein DOMUs are phy-Devives in a LVM-Volume.

My XEN-Version ist 4.1.2, xen-tools are 4.1.2-r3 under kernel 3.3.8

After a reboot, all DOMUs are not running anymore - without any hint, where the problem could be   :Crying or Very sad: 

max_loop ist set to 16.

If you hve any suggestions to, pls let me know!

2bbionic

----------

## danky

I could never get it to start the VM's.  After trying everything I could think of and exhausting all possible resources, I just ended up removing Xen all together and installing the services I had running in VM's directly to the server itself.  I ran out of time to dedicate to this issue, and needed the services I was hosting on the VM's back online.  I have stage4's of my VM's archived so that when I have some free time I can start looking at this again.

If anyone else happens to figure this out in the meantime please respond with the solution!

----------

## 2bbionic

Just in time !  :Smile: 

I solved my problem...

I compiled xen-tools with the "xend"-Flag - and with a running xend.

After stopping xend and using "xl" instead of "xm" i could start my DOMUs again.

At the beginning, there were no interfaces in my DOMU, after configuring xl.conf (and a reboot) everything is working like a charm again.

Here's my xl.conf:

```
## Global XL config file ##

# automatically balloon down dom0 when xen doesn't have enough free

# memory to create a domain

autoballoon=0

# full path of the lockfile used by xl during domain creation

lockfile="/var/lock/xl"

defaultbridge="br0"

# default vif script

vifscript="/etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge"

```

I had to use the absolute pathnames for "vifscript" to get this work.

Hopefully this will help you!

Greetings,

2bbionic

----------

## danky

My xen-tools was compiled with xend as well and I had xend set to start at default.  Are you suggesting to stop the xend service from running in the default runlevel, and use xl over xm?  Did you remove the xend use flag from xen-tools as well?

----------

## 2bbionic

Stopping xend did help for the first tests, after that i removed it from the default runlevel. At the moment, i recompile xen-tools without "xend" - so i think, stopping is sufficient.

For me, the trick was to use "xl" instead of "xm"  - but please don't ask why   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## danky

I belive that xl works at a lower level than xm.  So something must have changed that conflicts with xend around the first of the month when I updated and initially started this thread.

----------

